# Hotmail To Be Replaced by Outlook.com



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

It's official: Outlook.com will fully replace Hotmail as Microsoft's webmail service. The company will begin to auto-update accounts, and hopes they will be fully migrated from Hotmail to Outlook.com by this summer.

The move was spurred by surprise growth in the Outlook.com mail service, which has amassed 60 million active users in just six months. Microsoft will also remove the "customer preview" label on the product, and launch a multimillion-dollar marketing campaign.

Read the full story at:
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/g...counts-switching-outlook-com-summer-1C8415366


----------

